# What to do with does



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

Supposing I had one buck in one cage and three does in another.

Some questions:

(1) If I put the doe with the buck for several days to mate, can I then return to doe to her original two cagemates until I work out whether she's pregnant or not? (i.e. will they accept her back?)

(2) If she then turns out to be pregnant, should she be put in a cage of her own as soon as I'm aware she's pregnant, or can I leave her with her sisters all the way through birth and weaning?

(3) Once she has given birth and weaned her litter, and I've separated all the baby bucks from the baby does, can I return the mother to her original two cagemates? (i.e. will they accept her back?)

(4) Can a mother live with some/all of her daughters for the rest of her/their life? (I'm guessing 'yes')

Thanks in advance for all advice offered!

I'm not planning to breed any time soon, but it's good to be prepared with the right knowledge.

I've attached a picture of my buck, Henderson, currently my only mouse.

Chris


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

1) I wouldn't put her back, I'd just leave her with the buck until you're sure she is. Putting her back is more risk of stress on her and issues happening because pregnant does can be more aggressive

2) Some like to use nannies and such but I have personally found that they do better when alone for a few reasons
* Any of the other does could munch
* There can be fights over does controlling the babies in their own nests
* Even if all goes well and the other does are great, time they're on the nest looking after the babies is time mum isn't and therefore they often get less milk and do not grow as well

Personally I'd put her in her own nursing bin until babies are weaned.

3) You can usually reintroduce does ok but sometimes if still with their babies can be aggressive to other does. Often best to take it as you would a new introduction with putting them in neutral ground and expecting some squeaks as they re-establish themselves

4) Yes!

Your buck is a lovely boy


----------



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you Lilly, much appreciated!


----------

